# Perch Eggs



## IssaquahBob (Feb 8, 2009)

I asked on the Perch Forum if anyone knew of any good uses for perch eggs/roe. I did not receive any favorable reponses. Just thought I would ask one more time on the Recipe Forum before continuing to feed them to the scavengers as usual.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive (Dec 28, 2008)

well ok i dont have any favortie type of fish eggs to me they are all the same. what i do is form them into a little patty and fry them in butter until golden then put on buttered toast and eat. this was my grandmas way of making them i love them but many peole i tell say gross. its just the farm kid left in me i guess.

enjoy :beer:


----------

